

I made LAUNCHED Weekly, a weekly newsletter announcing most interesting projects - withinthreshold
http://www.launchedweekly.com

======
withinthreshold
Hi everyone, so I finally decided to launch my own weekend project. I
currently gather information from HackerNews and several Reddit communities
(r/Startups and r/Entrepreneur) during the week and compile it into a
newsletter format on the weekend. I just prepared the first issue, see it
here: [http://us6.campaign-
archive1.com/?u=c90d6ea589&id=317a09...](http://us6.campaign-
archive1.com/?u=c90d6ea589&id=317a09dd7e)

If you like it, feel free to subscribe and I will send you a bonus issue too!

------
eps
Upvoted as this doesn't appear to be a yet another rehash of BetaList content.
Hopefully it will stay that way.

~~~
withinthreshold
Thank you! And yes, I don't use (and never will) BetaList to build content.

